# Zebra Nerite snails not moving



## ChrisD80 (16 Oct 2020)

Hi, 

I purchased 3 Zebra Nerite snails probably about 10 weeks ago now. They were all active and seemed happy for the first 6 weeks or so. Then one stopped moving for days on end, up to a week. I removed it assumed dead as I didn't want it to foul the water. Now another has not moved for about 3 days straight. I presume this is unusual behaviour / poor health maybe leading to death. I am wondering what could be troubling them?

I introduced 5 Clithon Corona snails a week ago, all are active.

I am not feeding them as I assume they will eat algae / biofilm.

I use CO2, tank temp 23degC, GH 7 KH 3.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## alto (17 Oct 2020)

It’s not unusual for snails to “take a break” - a quick smell check will determine state of life 

If your zebra snails are large, they may’ve needed additional feeding (especially if previous conditions were also minimalist)


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (17 Oct 2020)

alto said:


> It’s not unusual for snails to “take a break” - a quick smell check will determine state of life


Agreed, you will NEVER forget that smell.


----------



## jameson_uk (18 Oct 2020)

I have noticed that my zebra Nerites often take a few days R&R every so often and just sit in one place for days on end. Then they decide they are all rested and get back to it. Never pinned it down to anything triggering it but doesn't seem to do them any harm


----------



## rebel (19 Oct 2020)

Same here. I've thought my nerite was dead and then in a few days, back into it. It has even survived a day or so on the ground as it decided that the floor was more comfy than my tank....


----------

